# Reparar Radiocassettes



## davidgsanpablo (Jul 28, 2008)

Pues la verdad que ya estaba harto de ver como de mis 6 radiocassetes (nose si se escribe asi) solo funcionan 2 que son el Sony de mi padre y una pletina Philips.

En concreto para empezar queria arreglar un radiocassete con radio FM AM y LW , cassetera y micro para grabar al aire    jugaba con el de pequeño.
Es un aparato que mi padre y yo le compramos a un gitano de 2ª mano hace unos años por 
5 euros porque fallaba y habia que darle un golpe para que volviera a encender , mi padre lo abrio y me acuerdo que tenia una patilla de la alimentacion suelta ,se la soldamos y funciono perfectisimamente hasta hace poco que se le estropeo el casset (los 2) el de grabar y el de reproducir :evil:  Me da pena tenerlo asi porque es un maquinon aunque no lo parezca tiene 2 altavoces normalitos pero como le subas... madre mia como suena ademas tiene unos graves y agudos espectaculares, la radio es FM Estereo y tiene una antena de casi 1 metro coge perfectamente todas las emisoras y con una calidad increible.
La marca o no es muy conocida o ya se extinguio porque no encontre nada de nada de ella, es una TENSAI RCR-3316.

Por cierto tiene radio LW que ya me podeis explicar que es porque ahi no coge nada supongo que sera para barcos o algo pero vivo al lado del mar y nada de nada cuanta mas frecuencia subes mas ruido, eso es lo único.

Bueno a lo que vamos.

En la cassetera de Play (osea la que no graba) la rueda que mueve la cinta no anda ni para alante ni para atras ni rebobinando ni nada, es mas esta bloqueada (dura para moverla)

Y en la de Record anda todo pero sin fuerza y aveces se para.

El potenciometro del volumen anda regular esta muy duro y hay puntos en los que suena un altavoz solo, es de desplazamiento vertical (se ve en la foto)

¿Que hago?
¿La tengo que abrir y poneros una foto por dentro verdad?

Bueno decidme lo que querais si hace falta os pongo fotos de dentro.

Y ya se que tengo que limpiarla   

Salu2


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 28, 2008)

mira lo mas seguro es que la tengas que abrirla, y aceitar todas sus partes, sobre todo los bujes. donde giran los ejes.
tambien es seguro que debes cambiar las bandas elastica. 

si te refieres a que estan duro los ejes negros centrales que hacen que la cintra gire, es normal que esten un poco duros.  pero deben estar blandos si no hay ninguna tecla opromida.

trata de darle mantenimiento a las partes moviles, como teclas y demas. no creo que tenga la gran cosa. usa un "aflojatodo"  o wd40 que es mas penetrante y muy delgadito.

si se oye que el motor "anda"no debe de ser la gran cosa.
abrela,  pero con mucho cuidado.

crero que mi mama tenia una de esas grabadoras,  pero deben ser genericas, ya que era de otra marca,  pero era asi , creo que recuerdo que tenian volumen independientes para cada canal.

tambien limpia con wd40 o algo similar y un cotonete las partes del control de volumen, ya que se ensucian y general ese problema.

suerte.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 28, 2008)

Lo de aceitar no es bueno, en el aceite se atrapa mucha peluza y con el tiempo queda todo sucio, lo primero es cerciorarte que el motor funcione luego haz lo reeplazar las ligas, y unos pequeños engranes que se deterioran, por ser de nylon. Manda una fotos del interior.


----------



## luigisay (Sep 13, 2008)

no te recomiendo q le pongas aceite ,yo fui reparador de equipos como ese, lo q te recomiendo es q le destapes y le sacudas todo el polvo con una lata de aire a presion o con una aspiradora seria mejor, despues tienes que desconectar las dos bandas que lleva conectadas a la polea universal del motor solo retiralas , haz un dibujo de como van en que polea en especifico , luego presiona play en cada casetera por separado y revisa que el motor gire , si en alguna no gira significa que los switches q activan el motor estan sucios o rotos, si funcionan bien, procede a desconectar el circuito q alimenta el sistema y a  retirar los tornillos q sostienen cada casetera q son 4 por cada uno casi siempre ya que lo hayas hecho presiona play y veras que existe un rodillo de goma q presiona uno muy delgado metalico , ponle stop y retira el broche q aprisiona el rodillo delgado este broche lo puedes quitar con mucho cuidado con ayuda de una aguja y retiralo de su buje , limpialo muy bien con un pedazo de mezclilla o fibra para lavar trastos hasta retirarle toda la suciedad vuelve a armar el mecanismo y ahora limpia muy bien con una tela y alcohol el rodillo de goma , todo esto es para ambas caseteras , revisa que gire suavemente los rodillos metalicos ,procede a cambiar ambas bandas q van al motor , y cambia tambien las pequenias q se ven conectadas a una polea engranada q son las que te hacen q gire tu casetera q funciona pero sin fuerza, veras cambios si aplicas aceite hazlo con un cotonete solo en las partes metalicas q deben ya estar limpias y lejos de tus bandas o cosas de goma por q si se escurren patinaran , para tu pot de volumen puedes agregarle unas gotas de WD-40 en el interior pero te recomiendo q mejor lo desoldes y lo cambies , te deseo suerte pues veo q aprecias mucho tu equipo a mi me pasa lo mismo a veces , saludos.


----------



## MegaMount (Ene 10, 2012)

hola amigos, soy nuevo en esto, aunque se un poco de electronica, pero quisiera que me hagan un favor, necesito saber que es lo que pasa con mi radio cassete, funciona normal el volumen cuando lo pongo en am o fm, pero el volumen disminuye demasiado cuando le pongo el cassete, hasta casi no se escucha, quiero saber si me pueden ayudar con esto que es lo que esta sucediendo, qué reviso, que hago diganme por favor, les agradezco por su respuesta...


----------



## miguelus (Ene 10, 2012)

MegaMount dijo:


> hola amigos, soy nuevo en esto, aunque se un poco de electronica, pero quisiera que me hagan un favor, necesito saber que es lo que pasa con mi radio cassete, funciona normal el volumen cuando lo pongo en am o fm, pero el volumen disminuye demasiado cuando le pongo el cassete, hasta casi no se escucha, quiero saber si me pueden ayudar con esto que es lo que esta sucediendo, qué reviso, que hago diganme por favor, les agradezco por su respuesta...



Normalmente, cuando eso ocurre en un lector de casettes, es la cabeza lectora que esta sucia o deteriorada.
Si está sucia, utiliza un bastoncillo mojado en alcohol y lo pasas por suavemente por la zona de la cabeza que toca con la cinta y verás que se queda marrón, repite esto varias veces hasta que el algodón salga limpio.
Otra cosa puede ser que la cabeza esté muy deteriorada, si tienes un pequeño espejo, como los de los dentitas, mira en la parte frontal de la cabeza lectora, tiene que estar perfectamente pulida.
Si no dispones de un espejo, con mucho cuidado pasa la  uña de un dedo por el frontal de la cabeza lectora, no tienes que notar nada, si notas algo raro es señal de que la cabeza lectora está deteriorada.
En este último caso no queda otro remedio que cambiarla lo cual y dependiendo del modelo puede ser un trabajo muy complicado.

Sal U2.


----------



## MegaMount (Ene 10, 2012)

gracias amigo, lo intentare haber si funciona, t lo agradezco solo una pregunta mas, en el caso de los televisores, tengo un samsung bio de 21" que poco a poco se achico la imagen en la pantalla y ahora no se nota nada pero el audio esta intacto, en este caso ¿se recomienda cambiar de resistencias o revisar los condensadores del lado vertical? o es otra cosa... espero tu rpta. gracias de antemano.


----------



## analogico (Jul 13, 2022)

Hola, estaba tratando de restaurar una cassetera , la  tengo casi lista,  pero  le faltan agudos, la parte electrónica ya la probé y al parecer esta bien.

Hace tanto tiempo que no tocaba cassetes que lo que sabia ya lo olvide, si alguien tiene mas ideas lo leo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2022)

Limpiaste el cabezal con un hisopo con alcohol??


----------



## analogico (Jul 13, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Limpiaste el cabezal con un hisopo con alcohol??


si,  limpieza con alcohol  y  una prueba con un electroiman


----------



## Alexis0159 (Jul 14, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> Hola, estaba tratando de restaurar una cassetera , la tengo casi lista, pero le faltan agudos, la parte electrónica ya la probé y al parecer esta bien.
> 
> Hace tanto tiempo que no tocaba cassetes que lo que sabia ya lo olvide, si alguien tiene mas ideas lo leo.



Quizás debas calibrar el cabezal, con eso debería tener brillo en los agudos, yo hace tiempo que no toco cassetes, tenía una cassetera con entrada y salida y dos potes para regular la entrada con un sonido lindo, tenía un problema con el cabezal de grabación el cual nunca pude solucionar y lo terminé desarmando para repuestos  todavía me arrepiento de haberlo destripado todo, pudiéndolo restaurar desde cero.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2022)

Primera opción limpiar con alcohol.

Siguiente , con un electroimán que tenga una punta mas o menos fina , conectarlo a la corriente lejos , digamos a un metro , arrimarlo hasta tocar el entrehierro del cabezal , retirarlo un metro y desconectar.

Tercero , dándo sonido calibrar el azimuth con uno de los tornillos de montaje (tiene dos) , el que tiene un resorte. Buscando los mejores agudos y mejor volumen.

Finalmente si no mejora , reemplazar dicho cabezal.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 14, 2022)

Con el andar del tiempo y el paso de las cintas por el cabezal, este se desgasta. Con una lente/lupa, seguro que podrás ver la zanja que le ha quedado al cabezal. Busca en casa viejas de electrónica que en ellas vendían esos cabezales, con diversos tipos de plataforma de soporte.
Lo cambias y recalibras según el brillo del sonido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2022)

Cabezal Grabador | MercadoLibre 📦
					

Envíos Gratis en el día ✓ Comprá Cabezal Grabador en cuotas sin interés! Conocé nuestras increíbles ofertas y promociones en millones de productos.




					listado.mercadolibre.com.ar
				







mcrven dijo:


> Con el andar del tiempo y el paso de las cintas por el cabezal, este se desgasta.



Claro al gastarse se agranda el entrehierro y . . .


----------



## analogico (Jul 14, 2022)

Alexis0159 dijo:


> Quizás debas calibrar el cabezal, con eso debería tener brillo en los agudos, yo hace tiempo que no toco cassetes, tenía una cassetera con entrada y salida y dos potes para regular la entrada con un sonido lindo, tenía un problema con el cabezal de grabación el cual nunca pude solucionar y lo terminé desarmando para repuestos  todavía me arrepiento de haberlo destripado todo, pudiéndolo restaurar desde cero.


tenia unos cabezales de estos  con muy poco uso y los bote por que no pensé que los necesitaría



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primera opción limpiar con alcohol.
> 
> Siguiente , con un electroimán que tenga una punta mas o menos fina , conectarlo a la corriente lejos , digamos a un metro , arrimarlo hasta tocar el entrehierro del cabezal , retirarlo un metro y desconectar.


la prueba del electroiman que hice fue para inyectarle alta frecuencia


estaba buscando eso del electroiman de punta fina y descubrí estos aparatos, pero no   que cosa tienen adentro
para simular uno










DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tercero , dándo sonido calibrar el azimuth con uno de los tornillos de montaje (tiene dos) , el que tiene un resorte. Buscando los mejores agudos y mejor volumen.
> 
> Finalmente si no mejora , reemplazar dicho cabezal


no tiene resorte, es un cabezal rotatorio y los tornillos de dificil acceso


----------



## mcrven (Jul 14, 2022)

analogico dijo:


>



Es solo una bobina conectada a 120VAC, el núcleo de hierro que remata en esa punta.
Se les llamaba desmagnetizador y se empleaba antes de GRABAR, para evitar que la remanente magnética acumulada en el entrehierro del cabezal, pudiese borrar la grabación o parte de ella.
Su uso en nada mejora la calidad de la grabación.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 14, 2022)

Hola a todos , para mi lo mas acertado a si hacer es limpiar muy bien la cabeza reproductora con alcool isopropilico y despues con auxilio de una Cinta idonea ( bien grabada) ayustar lo tornillo de Azimute para maxima calidad de audio reproduzido.
!Suerte!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 16, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> no tiene resorte, es un cabezal rotatorio y los tornillos de dificil acceso


Sí es como este 👇 no tiene ajuste mecánico de azimuth, al menos de fácil acceso. 

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 16, 2022)

El sistema rotatorio consistía en..

 y a veces se ¿despegaba? el eje del engranaje plástico del cabezal y queda desnivelado. Ante esta u otra avería Philips suministraba la mecánica completa (sólo en garantía), no había despiece 🤨😒
Pero Panasonic Technics usaba la misma mecánica y daba opción de despiece, de conseguir cualquier componente de la misma. 😝 👉👌​


----------



## analogico (Jul 16, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Sí es como este 👇 no tiene ajuste mecánico de azimuth, al menos de fácil acceso.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 285028​Ver el archivo adjunto 285029



Si tiene , en el manual de servicio aparece el "Head azimuth  adjustment screw " y un procedimiento con  un cassette test y un osciloscopio , cosas que no tengo , intentaré primero armar el electroimán desmagnetizador.

Este no es, pero se parece, no sabes que tornillo  regula en que dirección de la cinta?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2022)

La bobina puede hacerse con un tornillo de hierro largo, bobinado a mano , 100 espiras bastarían , alimentado con 6.3  . . .  o 9 . . .  o 12 Vac. . .  según lo que se caliente , total el procedimiento es de solo 10 segundos.

El mío estaba bobinado con alambre telefónico de cable de interior , ese que es un par celeste y blanco dentro de una funda gris


----------



## malesi (Jul 17, 2022)

En mis tiempos... use un rele y una punta gorda, creo que lo tiré


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2022)

El mío era un tornillo de la cama de Tutancamón y uno de los alambres del cable que mencioné del sello de su tumba  :


----------



## analogico (Jul 18, 2022)

Al fin pude armar el desmagnetizador, y ahora se mueven casi todas las barritas del analizador de espectro
falta la ultima, según el manual el cassette es de 50 a 15 kHz ,así creo que era así, así  que lo daré por arreglado

Gracias


----------

